

A landing page using HTML and GIF only - dytsai
http://www.callism.com

======
zombio
Considering that this "landing page" is only an image and a button, that fact
that no JavaScript or CSS was used isn't very impressive.

~~~
dytsai
Not impressive at all. It's just interesting that the designer tried to use
technology from 1996 to make something with taste in 2013. However, it might
be the simplistic way to create animation that can be autoplay in iPhone
Safari. Using video needs users to click play to start.

------
dytsai
Even the background color is done by image XD

------
dreamerslab
What about SEO?

~~~
Greduan
Ain't nobody got time for that! At least not those that did do this.

